# Lynn Woods July 25th, '08 (wif mad pix!)



## awf170 (Jul 25, 2008)

Met up with Eatskisleep and friend for a fun morning in Lynn Woods.

I'm the dork with the bright red shirt, Eatskisleep has the sleeveless shirt.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 25, 2008)

The one pic of Eatskisleep's friend:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 25, 2008)

Cool pics, it's nice to have something other than Nassahegan posts in here for once.  

So, how was the new bike?

Looks like some interesting riding there.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 25, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Cool pics, it's nice to have something other than Nassahegan posts in here for once.
> 
> So, how was the new bike?
> 
> Looks like some interesting riding there.



New bike is awesome, though I would probably say that about any FS bike after riding that old Stumpjumper, so I don't think my opinion counts for too much.

So does the riding look good enough for you to make a trip up here. *nudge*nudge*


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 25, 2008)

Ha, looks like you didn't waste anytime jumping off of stuff. Nice pics!


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 26, 2008)

Those trails look pretty sweet... lots of rollers, nice drops... sweet!!

yeah... good thing you got the FS


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 26, 2008)

Riding out there is nothing like the Michigan hard woods single track.  Cool pics.

Glad you're enjoying the new bike.  Next step.......SS?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 26, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Riding out there is nothing like the Michigan hard woods single track.  Cool pics.



Or like CT. Austin is there any single track out there or is it mostly rocky?


----------



## eatskisleep (Jul 26, 2008)

I can't really speak for Lynn itself but there is a lot of singletrack in MA... even more in the rest of New England such as NH.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jul 26, 2008)

nice, looks like the right bike!


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 26, 2008)

awf170 said:


> So does the riding look good enough for you to make a trip up here. *nudge*nudge*



Some of those drops look a bit too much for me. But I will still make the trip out there to ride. I will be sure to bring some shin / knee pads, and will probably go with platform pedals instead of clipless for the day. Do you have a date in mind?

Tim


----------



## awf170 (Jul 26, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Or like CT. Austin is there any single track out there or is it mostly rocky?



There is about 30 miles of "official", probably about 10 more miles of stuff that has yet to be added to the map or was cut illegally.  

Here's a map:





Basically everything south of Walden Pond is Beginner/Intermediate and everything north of it is Advanced/Expert.  The south side of the park really isn't anything special, it is decent singletrack, but not nearly as good as what you have in CT.  It used to be a lot better, but it is now super eroded.  So even the easier trails are pretty darn technical.

Now the north side is where all the good stuff is.  It is basically a giant playground as you can see by the pictures.  There are 3-5 drops everywhere, tons of steep granite rollers, and lots of riding on rock slabs, hence the nickname "Moab of the east".  The landing are usually flat since building any sort of landing ramp is prohibited (after an explosion of illegal building and cutting Lynn threatened to ban mountain biking in Lynn Woods).  You don't have do any of these features though.  You could go around every single "feature" in my pictures.  The riding on this side isn't really XC at all, and you don't get the greatest cardio workout.  We probably only covered 4 or 5 miles and we rode for 3.5 hours.  You'll stop take a break, maybe try out of few drops/rollers, take some pics, ride a few hundred yard (usually of very technical singletrack) , and repeat.  I mean you can ride it XC style, but unless you are a very, very good rider it would be frustrating because you have to walk a decent amount.  This isn't to say that it is all about downhill though because there are quite a few very nice hill climbs.  They are very technical and usually pretty short though.  Once again they are the sort of thing you can keep trying as a group until you get it.  So once again, not the greatest workout.  Wow, yeah, I rambled quite a bit.  Feel free to ask more questions, though I just started riding here so I really don't know much compared to some people.



MR. evil said:


> Some of those drops look a bit too much for me. But I will still make the trip out there to ride. I will be sure to bring some shin / knee pads, and will probably go with platform pedals instead of clipless for the day. Do you have a date in mind?
> 
> Tim



Maybe a weekend in September?

Like I said earlier, you can avoid all the drops.  Flats might not be a bad idea, since you will be clipping out a ton.  I'm so used getting in and out of clipless now that it doesn't even bother me, but to each there own.  Clipless cleats are pretty terrible when you have walk up steep rock though.  Metal + rock = sketchiness. 

Yeah shin/knees pads are almost I must.  I haven't seen one person up there without them (except me of course :dunce I'm definitely getting some soon.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 26, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Maybe a weekend in September?
> .



That should work for me. Lets just pick a date soon so we all have time to make plans. Are you going to head out to Western MA for our AZ crew ride and Batchlor street? That is also looking like a september ride.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 26, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> That should work for me. Lets just pick a date soon so we all have time to make plans. Are you going to head out to Western MA for our AZ crew ride and Batchlor street? That is also looking like a september ride.




How about Sunday September 14th?  We'll make it a whole day ride.  Heck we could even ride down to Rt. 1 grab lunch then ride some more after!

Yeah I'm definitely in for a Batchlor St. ride.  Just pick a date and I'm 90% sure I can make it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 26, 2008)

awf170 said:


> T The riding on this side isn't really XC at all, and you don't get the greatest cardio workout.  We probably only covered 4 or 5 miles and we rode for 3.5 hours.  You'll stop take a break, maybe try out of few drops/rollers, take some pics, ride a few hundred yard (usually of very technical singletrack) , and repeat.  I mean you can ride it XC style, but unless you are a very, very good rider it would be frustrating because you have to walk a decent amount.  This isn't to say that it is all about downhill though because there are quite a few very nice hill climbs.  They are very technical and usually pretty short though.



I used to ride there a fair amount about 10 years ago. It's definitely not fast single track, but you can ride through without having to get off the bike too much. There's usually a way around the big drops. The big granite rollers are a blast even if you're not jumping. But if your hanging with the jumpers I guess you'll have to stop anyway.


----------



## severine (Jul 28, 2008)

You guys are nuts! 

Nice pics!  Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow you guys are crazy it's amazing that you can ride over huge boulders on a mountain bike..steezy..


----------



## powhunter (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice pics....looks like a happy place!!

pow


----------



## Marc (Jul 29, 2008)

Do people get stabbed in there too?


----------



## eatskisleep (Jul 30, 2008)

Only when you don't have a bashguard...

;-)


----------

